# Terrible Peptide Reaction on Stomach



## Colestar (Oct 24, 2011)

I need your help....has anyone ever experienced the following reaction or know anyone that has?? 

Three months ago I pinned HGH frag #176-191 all around my bellybutton and within a week, the fat/tissue was swollen and almost hard to the touch. I've never had a fever nor did the area turn red, burn or itch so therefore the doc said "no infection". Recently someone suggested that I try a therapeutic ultrasound machine along with the graston technique. I am seeing a chiropractor and he is treating me with these techniques every other day...in hopes to break up the tissue so my body will naturally absorb it. 

I have seen the following doctors - general surgeon, doctor, plastic surgeon, chiropractor and dermatologist so far without any real answers on how to get rid of this other then be patient! I've tried Keflex, and am about to start my 2nd round of Prednisone. The Prednisone has softned the hard tissue but the dougnut shape is still there. If anyone knows what this is and how it can be treated please let me know. I really am desperate to get this issue fixed w/out getting some sort-of plastic surgery. Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## Lordsks (Oct 24, 2011)

I have seen other threads where people have had a reaction to the filler material in the peps. midol if I'm not mistaken, however they would break out in a rash, shortness of breath, increase heart rate and in a few hours to a few days it would go away. Three months is long time, have you asked about a deep tissue message over the area if it's not to painful. Can I ask which pep company did it come from?


----------



## Colestar (Oct 24, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> I have seen other threads where people have had a reaction to the filler material in the peps. midol if I'm not mistaken, however they would break out in a rash, shortness of breath, increase heart rate and in a few hours to a few days it would go away. Three months is long time, have you asked about a deep tissue message over the area if it's not to painful. Can I ask which pep company did it come from?


 

Lordsks - Thanks for reading my post. I was seeing a chiropractor...he  used a heated ultrasound machine on the area followed up w/ the graston technique (steel tools used to massage the area, normally for scar tissue) 3 times a week for 45 min sessions. I haven't seen any change in the shape yet...the tissue has softened up but I don't know if it's the Prednisone or the massages.....Ergopep


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 24, 2011)

Colestar said:


> Lordsks - Thanks for reading my post. I was seeing a chiropractor...he used a heated ultrasound machine on the area followed up w/ the graston technique (steel tools used to massage the area, normally for scar tissue) 3 times a week for 45 min sessions. I haven't seen any change in the shape yet...the tissue has softened up but I don't know if it's the Prednisone or the massages*.....Ergopep*


 

Thats Phil's stuff.
Did you put a post on the board that you met Ergo at? I think I would if I were you.
Thanks for being straight up and telling us what label it was. Its something that they (ergo)needs to know.


----------



## Colestar (Oct 24, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> Thats Phil's stuff.
> Did you put a post on the board that you met Ergo at? I think I would if I were you.
> Thanks for being straight up and telling us what label it was. Its something that they (ergo)needs to know.


 

Pork Chop - I posted a thread on his old board....not sure if I mentioned where I got it. He knows and he didn't have much to say. I have used Des from him w/out a problem.....???


----------



## moresize (Oct 25, 2011)

colestar, did they determine it's fat build up..if it's not fat then the ultrasound will not work? can you test the peptide and see what was in there?

The fear I have is that you injected something the body can't break down.

good luck!

FYI...still look great!!!


----------



## Colestar (Oct 25, 2011)

moresize said:


> colestar, did they determine it's fat build up..if it's not fat then the ultrasound will not work? can you test the peptide and see what was in there?
> 
> The fear I have is that you injected something the body can't break down.
> 
> ...


 

That is my fear as well....it's as if the peptide/filler is stuck in there and has shown no signs of dissipating. I definitely am carrying more b/fat than when that pic was taken and currently working on getting that down, but the shape is still there. No one has determined if it's just the fat swollen or if it's a substance. I saw a general surgeon....he ultra sounded the area and saw no fluid build up of any kind....

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Colestar (Oct 25, 2011)

*Moresize-* 
I forgot to answer your quest about testing....No, I haven't...I heard a test like that can run around $600 ...do you know a lab that would test at a good price? I would like to get it tested so I can find out what's in my stomach and figure out what to do to get it out. I really can't afford plastic surgery...and at this point it seems like that might be the only answer.


----------



## moresize (Oct 25, 2011)

Colestar said:


> *Moresize-*
> I forgot to answer your quest about testing....No, I haven't...I heard a test like that can run around $600 ...do you know a lab that would test at a good price? I would like to get it tested so I can find out what's in my stomach and figure out what to do to get it out. I really can't afford plastic surgery...and at this point it seems like that might be the only answer.


 
No worries...I would go back to the source and ask them where they test thier product....since they say they test thier products. (sorry I am located in Canada..eh)

Plastic Surgery is good choice but also can lead to other cosmetic problems.

keep on going to other doctors till you find an answer..my concern would be your health.. sounds silly but you never know.


good luck!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 25, 2011)

=o omg this sucks i wish i could help. this makes me want to stay away now


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 25, 2011)

It could be scar tissue if the halo around your bb is where you injected.  An MRI should yield a positive image of just what is beneath your epidermis and in what layer(s) of tissue.  Good luck homegirl.


----------



## FordFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Please keep us updated. Hopefully it'll go away soon.


----------



## Colestar (Oct 25, 2011)

moresize said:


> No worries...I would go back to the source and ask them where they test thier product....since they say they test thier products. (sorry I am located in Canada..eh)
> 
> Plastic Surgery is good choice but also can lead to other cosmetic problems.
> 
> ...


 
Can't hurt to ask. I talked to them about it already but they didn't have an answer. I really don't want to spend $4K on smart lipo and just find it hard to believe that someone, somewhere out there, doesn't have a less expensive solution!! I mean...I'm I the only one out here w/ this reaction???




sofargone561 said:


> =o omg this sucks i wish i could help. this makes me want to stay away now


 

It sure does....I guess they really mean "For Research Purposes Only"





2B1 said:


> It could be scar tissue if the halo around your bb is where you injected. An MRI should yield a positive image of just what is beneath your epidermis and in what layer(s) of tissue. Good luck homegirl.


 

I had an ultrasound done....they didn't find any sort of substance in the tissue. I appreciate your help. Also getting the Graston Technique done....that's designed to get rid of scar tissue. This reaction happened w/in a week after pinning the frag....




FordFan said:


> Please keep us updated. Hopefully it'll go away soon.


 
Thanks Ford


----------



## coolrise (Oct 30, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> I have seen other threads where people have had a reaction to the filler material in the peps.* midol* if I'm not mistaken, however they would break out in a rash, shortness of breath, increase heart rate and in a few hours to a few days it would go away. Three months is long time, have you asked about a deep tissue message over the area if it's not to painful. Can I ask which pep company did it come from?



*Mannitol* is often used as a filler in peptides in small quantities. it has a diuretic effect. it draws water away from the injection site which would give the illusion of fat loss.

Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur:Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty  breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or  tongue); blurred vision; chest pain; chills or fever; confusion;  decreased alertness; difficulty urinating; extreme dizziness; extreme  thirst or dry mouth; fast or irregular heartbeat; headache; muscle  cramps; pain, redness, or *swelling at the injection site*; weakness.​


----------



## Colestar (Oct 30, 2011)

coolrise said:


> *Mannitol* is often used as a filler in peptides in small quantities. it has a diuretic effect. it draws water away from the injection site which would give the illusion of fat loss.
> 
> Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur:
> Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue); blurred vision; chest pain; chills or fever; confusion; decreased alertness; difficulty urinating; extreme dizziness; extreme thirst or dry mouth; fast or irregular heartbeat; headache; muscle cramps; pain, redness, or *swelling at the injection site*; weakness.
> ​


 
Did not experience any of those symptoms


----------



## coolrise (Oct 31, 2011)

Colestar said:


> Did not experience any of those symptoms



Swelling around the bellybutton?


----------



## Colestar (Oct 31, 2011)

That's the only one. Have tried Keflex and Prednisone. Getting ready to try Ketofein and a topical creme called Hirudoid w/ DMSO....


----------



## coolrise (Nov 1, 2011)

Be patient! is probibly the best advice from your first post. It might not be what you want to here but....Time Heals.

sometimes the list of allergic reactions can mean *one *or more not Necessarily all items listed. Putting many different medications on it out of desperation could have dire consequences.
Just trying to help.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 1, 2011)

Any other suggestions?? I guess your right but I don't know what else to do....It's going on 4 months w/ no change in the shape...


----------



## hooper (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you telling all these doctors you see what you were using to get that?? Is important to know since a doctor will be able to help in finding out what was in the stuff you inject.
It could be filler that you were allergic to ,also i don't know how legit the substance was produced . So you need to come up front telling them what you used if you haven't yet.
That is the correct start to fix this problem!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 20, 2011)

hooper said:


> Are you telling all these doctors you see what you were using to get that?? Is important to know since a doctor will be able to help in finding out what was in the stuff you inject.
> It could be filler that you were allergic to ,also i don't know how legit the substance was produced . So you need to come up front telling them what you used if you haven't yet.
> That is the correct start to fix this problem!


 

Yes, from day one. Each doctor knows exactly what I used, but unfortunately it's a peptide "for research purposes only" so they aren't too familiar w/it or a definite solution.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 20, 2011)

What were all the scans you've had done?


----------



## Colestar (Nov 20, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> What were all the scans you've had done?


 

Ultrasound by a general surgeon....he found no fluid build up of any kind. I have tried Kelfex, Prednisone, and Hirudoid creme so far. I also have DMSO gel to use and a script for Ketofein coming. So far I have seen a general doc, surgeon, cosmetic surgeon, chiropractor (graston) and a dermatologist.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I know you mention there is no fluid build-up, but have any of the docs tried doing a non-invasive biopsy? Maybe it is cystic?


----------



## Colestar (Nov 20, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I know you mention there is no fluid build-up, but have any of the docs tried doing a non-invasive biopsy? Maybe it is cystic?


 

I will ask my dermatologist about it again. She mentioned a biopsy but said that really won't tell them anything....I guess she means they just don't know a definite treatment because they have never dealt w/ a filler reaction from a peptide. I'm the 1st one. Have you seen this type of reaction in anyone else???


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have seen something like it, but not from a peptide. (they didn't know what from).
Peptides don't really have fillers from my understanding. I could be wrong, but I can only assume they are like GH in the sense they are just a "freeze dried" hormone without a cutting chem. If this is the case it could have something to do with the GH frag itself and not a filler. Maybe you developed a cyst there and the Frag amplified this. (theory). Ask for a biopsy, and please report back any findings, or any info at all! I will run it by some docs out here. 

I am terribly sorry this happened to you, hopefully it can be resolved soon. 

Maybe one issue is the docs you are seeing have blinders on to other things because of their ignorance regarding peptides.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 20, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I have seen something like it, but not from a peptide. (they didn't know what from).
> Peptides don't really have fillers from my understanding. I could be wrong, but I can only assume they are like GH in the sense they are just a "freeze dried" hormone without a cutting chem. If this is the case it could have something to do with the GH frag itself and not a filler. Maybe you developed a cyst there and the Frag amplified this. (theory). Ask for a biopsy, and please report back any findings, or any info at all! I will run it by some docs out here.
> 
> I am terribly sorry this happened to you, hopefully it can be resolved soon.
> ...


 
Thank you so much for your help...it is much appreciated. This has been very stressful situation for me as I am not used to covering up what i have worked so hard to get. I have been wearing dark clothing (usually a jacket) everywhere I go because you can see the outline of this thing through most of my shirts. Datbtrue mentioned that it could be caused by a filler in the frag...so I'm not really sure. I believe you are correct about the docs just not having enough experience about peptides....which sucks for me! Thank you again for all your posts and help. You are too kind!


----------



## hooper (Nov 21, 2011)

Colestar said:


> Yes, from day one. Each doctor knows exactly what I used, but unfortunately it's a peptide "for research purposes only" so they aren't too familiar w/it or a definite solution.





Girl i feel ya ... listen what i think is you have not found the right doctor. Most doctors have no idea about even supplements we use. Listen go on line and look for a sports medicine doctor start from there and i am sure there is one that deals with athletes that do all things and he may guide you in the right direction ... keep me posted  
I work in the medical field  but that is more than average of a problem


----------



## moresize (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been following this on two forums and I really feel bad for you as we all try to look our best. After a few months it's not going to go away and I still feel that the vendor should do the testing for you.

I think it's now time to test the stuff you used to determine if it's a filler or the peptide that's causing the problem.

At least you will now be able to tell the doctor exactly what you injected.


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Judging by the pic posted, it looks like it is lipohypertrophy. It happens on occasion with folks who have diabetes and have to inject their insulin regularly. It is NOT scar tissue, it is adipose tissue. It usually happens because of repeated injections in certain sites or near the same sites AND the insulin triggers hypertrophic growth of the adipose cells. HGH frag#176-191 peptide is not insulin and not supposed to have an effect on insulin resistance in the body - so I would seriously wonder if that was the peptide you got - I would hope it's not insulin by mistake. It can take several months for the lipohypertrophy to disappear slowly.
Just an OPINION-Thanks-ordawg1


----------



## GMO (Nov 21, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> Judging by the pic posted, it looks like it is lipohypertrophy. It happens on occasion with folks who have diabetes and have to inject their insulin regularly. It is NOT scar tissue, it is adipose tissue. It usually happens because of repeated injections in certain sites or near the same sites AND the insulin triggers hypertrophic growth of the adipose cells. HGH frag#176-191 peptide is not insulin and not supposed to have an effect on insulin resistance in the body - so I would seriously wonder if that was the peptide you got - I would hope it's not insulin by mistake. It can take several months for the lipohypertrophy to disappear slowly.
> Just an OPINION-Thanks-ordawg1



^^^This seems like the only viable explanation IMO.


----------



## hooper (Nov 21, 2011)

Colestar said:


> I need your help....has anyone ever experienced the following reaction or know anyone that has??
> 
> Three months ago I pinned HGH frag #176-191 all around my bellybutton and within a week, the fat/tissue was swollen and almost hard to the touch. I've never had a fever nor did the area turn red, burn or itch so therefore the doc said "no infection". Recently someone suggested that I try a therapeutic ultrasound machine along with the graston technique. I am seeing a chiropractor and he is treating me with these techniques every other day...in hopes to break up the tissue so my body will naturally absorb it.
> 
> I have seen the following doctors - general surgeon, doctor, plastic surgeon, chiropractor and dermatologist so far without any real answers on how to get rid of this other then be patient! I've tried Keflex, and am about to start my 2nd round of Prednisone. The Prednisone has softned the hard tissue but the dougnut shape is still there. If anyone knows what this is and how it can be treated please let me know. I really am desperate to get this issue fixed w/out getting some sort-of plastic surgery. Thank you for taking the time to read this


   Did you mixed your  own stuff ?? someone mixed for ya ?? or what?


----------



## hooper (Nov 22, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> Judging by the pic posted, it looks like it is lipohypertrophy. It happens on occasion with folks who have diabetes and have to inject their insulin regularly. It is NOT scar tissue, it is adipose tissue. It usually happens because of repeated injections in certain sites or near the same sites AND the insulin triggers hypertrophic growth of the adipose cells. HGH frag#176-191 peptide is not insulin and not supposed to have an effect on insulin resistance in the body - so I would seriously wonder if that was the peptide you got - I would hope it's not insulin by mistake. It can take several months for the lipohypertrophy to disappear slowly.
> Just an OPINION-Thanks-ordawg1




Good posting! I do think she has Lipohypertropy . It seems she was injectin Insulin and not the peptide she thought... also repeated injections on the same site without palpate the side, is a problem. Treatment is cosmetic and therapeutic suction assisted Lipectomy It seems to reduce the size.That is my opinion also!


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 22, 2011)

hooper said:


> Good posting! I do think she has Lipohypertropy . It seems she was injectin Insulin and not the peptide she thought... also repeated injections on the same site without palpate the side, is a problem. Treatment is cosmetic and therapeutic suction assisted Lipectomy It seems to reduce the size.That is my opinion also!


 
^^^ was my next suggestion-plus I " think" she has some " frag" left and I would get it tested. I am not pointing the finger here- merely trying to assist this lady-Thanks-ordawg1


----------



## hooper (Nov 22, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> ^^^ was my next suggestion-plus I " think" she has some " frag" left and I would get it tested. I am not pointing the finger here- merely trying to assist this lady-Thanks-ordawg1



You right about that . The only problem with Lab testing , is very expensive and a lot of labs will not test due to privacy laws . Finding the lab for testing is a challenge in this country.  Is a tough spot to be in


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone on here mentioned a lab that does testing awhile ago.... It is probably a lot of searching but I do remember it being mentioned.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

hooper said:


> Girl i feel ya ... listen what i think is you have not found the right doctor. Most doctors have no idea about even supplements we use. Listen go on line and look for a sports medicine doctor start from there and i am sure there is one that deals with athletes that do all things and he may guide you in the right direction ... keep me posted
> I work in the medical field but that is more than average of a problem


 

*Been out of commission for the last few days...I see there's alot of responses....thank you everyone for your help!!*

Hopper - Again you are correct!! Docs look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them what caused this reaction...they have had 0 experience w/ this type of thing. I will go online and look for a sports medicine doctor and see what they say.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

moresize said:


> I have been following this on two forums and I really feel bad for you as we all try to look our best. After a few months it's not going to go away and I still feel that the vendor should do the testing for you.
> 
> I think it's now time to test the stuff you used to determine if it's a filler or the peptide that's causing the problem.
> 
> At least you will now be able to tell the doctor exactly what you injected.


 

MORESIZE - Are you on PM??? The vendor is Phil Hernon....he's not going to do anything for me!!! I would love to have it tested as I think that would be more helpful in a solution but I can't afford $600-800. I have already spent close to $1,000 on all of the docs, graston, meds. Does anyone know anyone that would test this stuff for me for alot less??


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> Judging by the pic posted, it looks like it is lipohypertrophy. It happens on occasion with folks who have diabetes and have to inject their insulin regularly. It is NOT scar tissue, it is adipose tissue. It usually happens because of repeated injections in certain sites or near the same sites AND the insulin triggers hypertrophic growth of the adipose cells. HGH frag#176-191 peptide is not insulin and not supposed to have an effect on insulin resistance in the body - so I would seriously wonder if that was the peptide you got - I would hope it's not insulin by mistake. It can take several months for the lipohypertrophy to disappear slowly.
> Just an OPINION-Thanks-ordawg1


 

Wow...I certainly hope not. I've never taken insulin.... just gh, des, and the frag. I pinned the frag all around the bbutton approx 10-12 times over a week and a half. Do you think Lipohypertrophy could come on that quick?? I never felt funny when taking the frag...meaning.... never felt like I had low blood sugar and was always fasted when taking a dose. I am not familiar w/ Lipohypertrophy, but will do some research in a few mins. Of course I have no idea what was really in that peptide and I wish there was some way to test it at a reasonable price. From my understanding tests can run around $800!!


Thank you for you PM...I really appreciate you taking the time to provide this info!! I apologize about the delayed response.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This seems like the only viable explanation IMO.


 


hooper said:


> Did you mixed your own stuff ?? someone mixed for ya ?? or what?


 


I mixed w/ bac water myself. Very clean environment, very careful. I have mixed des before.....so familiar w/ mixing





hooper said:


> Good posting! I do think she has Lipohypertropy . It seems she was injectin Insulin and not the peptide she thought... also repeated injections on the same site without palpate the side, is a problem. Treatment is cosmetic and therapeutic suction assisted Lipectomy It seems to reduce the size.That is my opinion also!


 


ordawg1 said:


> ^^^ was my next suggestion-plus I " think" she has some " frag" left and I would get it tested. I am not pointing the finger here- merely trying to assist this lady-Thanks-ordawg1


 


So you guys are saying there is no other treatment/meds for Lipohypertropy other than time and or cosmetic??? I am waiting on a script for Ketofein from Canada. A guy on another site had similar reaction all over (hard glue like substance knots) and Ketofein cleared it up. I never saw a pic of his swollen spots (stomach, arms, back) and am not sure how bad his reaction was but do you think I should at least give it a try???

Yes...I still have 3 bottles left!!


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Time & cosmetic is what I am seeing. Maybe someone will offer testing option which would be nice. Please keep us posted as there might be others facing a similair situation Cole. Wishing you the very best and will keep my eyes open for any other helpful info-Thanks-OD


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> Time & cosmetic is what I am seeing. Maybe someone will offer testing option which would be nice. Please keep us posted as there might be others facing a similair situation Cole. Wishing you the very best and will keep my eyes open for any other helpful info-Thanks-OD


 

After some research I think you might be correct....it sounds like lipohypertrophy and so far the only thing that I found to correct it is surgery. I am going to continue to research this condition. Again I thank you for the info! 

Yes....a testing option would be great, as I really want to know what's in those little glass jars!!!!


----------



## hooper (Nov 24, 2011)

Colestar said:


> *Been out of commission for the last few days...I see there's alot of responses....thank you everyone for your help!!*
> 
> Hopper - Again you are correct!! Docs look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them what caused this reaction...they have had 0 experience w/ this type of thing. I will go online and look for a sports medicine doctor and see what they say.



Did you talk to the person / persons you got the stuff from?
What it looks like or at least indicates that either you were taken the wrong stuff or the frag that was in the solution you had a reaction to. 
Please keep posting and i will check for any more info.Inbox me where you in NC?


----------



## Colestar (Nov 24, 2011)

hooper said:


> Did you talk to the person / persons you got the stuff from?
> What it looks like or at least indicates that either you were taken the wrong stuff or the frag that was in the solution you had a reaction to.
> Please keep posting and i will check for any more info.Inbox me where you in NC?


 

Yes...he was not too interested. Thinking about getting in contact w/him again to see if anyone else has had the same issue....although I'm sure he will say "no." Will PM you my location.....


----------



## moresize (Dec 29, 2011)

any updates Colestar?


----------

